# no cast iron on glass cooktop?



## Mariposa (Nov 12, 2002)

so, my only cast iron pan, a round griddle i got awhile back, is finally seasoned and i have been happily using it to cook eggs for DD1 and i because it is awesome. i have switched to stainless and my eggs stick sometimes, but not on my cast iron.

anyway, i was reading about cast iron, was going to buy a cast iron fry pan, and saw that you aren't supposed to use cast iron on glass cooktop because it can ruin the glass cooktop? i certainly don't want to break my stove, but i love my pan now.

i always cook on low heat, think i should be okay? i love the glass cooktop stove that came with our house, so easy to clean up and heats fast, etc, and i don't want to ruin it.


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

I'm no expert, but it seems to me that the problem would be with scratching, chipping or cracking the surface of the stove. Those cast iron skillets can weigh a ton and be a little unwieldly. You'd have to be vigilant about not dragging the pan or setting it down too hard. The stove top is made of something like Corell or Pyrex, right?

If that's what the issue is, than it just seems as though all you have to do is be extra careful when you're using the pan, and it won't be a problem.

Disclaimer: I'm not the manufacturer and haven't used a class cook top since I was a kid! I'm making an educated guess. You'd do well to visit the manufacturer's web site.


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

I use my mamoth cast iron pan on our ceramic cook-top....we're renting though, so it's not really MY cooktop...so far so good.


----------



## snuffles (Apr 11, 2002)

I have read this in several places and am curious what other people do. We bought a new glass-top stove a couple of years ago and need it to last for a long time, so I haven't been using cast iron, although I would love to.


----------



## Robin926 (Jun 25, 2005)

My friend's dad recently said this same thing and I've been wondering. Subbing to hear the advice.


----------



## Kari_mom (Jun 1, 2003)

I have a ceramic top and I've always understood that using cast iron runs the risk of scratching or cracking the top, just as journeymom said. I've also heard that if you do crack the top, you might as well replace the stove because replacing the top is $$$.

I do use cast iron, I use it with care.


----------



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

I contacted Lodge about this awhile back. They said you could use cast iron on a glass top stove but you need to pick it up to move it (not slide it around). And I've been using mine on my glass top for about 6 months or more with no problems.


----------



## daisymommy (Dec 13, 2003)

Someone posted a link to a fabulous cast-iron website recently..I'll see if I can dig it up. One thing she mentioned that I had never read before, but now it scares me to use my cast-iron on my glass top electric stove is that these type of stoves heat unevenly, possibly creating hotspots on your pots/pans which can warp or crack your pots! ACK! I would be so heart-sick if that happened.

She suggests using a heat diffuser to help with more even heating. As soon as I buy one I'll be pulling my Lodge stuff back out again.

Here it is!
http://whatscookingamerica.net/Infor...stIronPans.htm

Info on flat-top stoves:
http://whatscookingamerica.net/Infor...icTopRange.htm

Heat Diffusers:
http://fantes.com/trivets.htm


----------



## frogguruami (Sep 21, 2004)

I use cast iron on mine all the time. No problems and no scratches.

AM


----------



## bhawkins (Jun 5, 2005)

I use cast iron on my glass top, as well. I'm just very careful.


----------



## Mariposa (Nov 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daisymommy*
Someone posted a link to a fabulous cast-iron website recently..I'll see if I can dig it up. One thing she mentioned that I had never read before, but now it scares me to use my cast-iron on my glass top electric stove is that these type of stoves heat unevenly, possibly creating hotspots on your pots/pans which can warp or crack your pots! ACK! I would be so heart-sick if that happened.

She suggests using a heat diffuser to help with more even heating. As soon as I buy one I'll be pulling my Lodge stuff back out again.

Here it is!
http://whatscookingamerica.net/Infor...stIronPans.htm

Info on flat-top stoves:
http://whatscookingamerica.net/Infor...icTopRange.htm

Heat Diffusers:
http://fantes.com/trivets.htm

thanks for that info. i looked at the diffusers, but can't figure out which one is for glass top? are all of them under diffusers for glass top?

i used it again yesterday. i am just being careful with it. i should look to see if anyone has actually ruined theirs...maybe it is just a conspiracy against cast iron by the teflon folks. ha ha ha.


----------

